# Musical Instruments Part 3!



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

This is aimed squarely at Roger









The drums were fine, I took to them easily, great fun, but it's not as if you can play a song whenever you want so although I am still having lessons I have bought a guitar too! I gave up too easily before, small fingers are a bugger









Anyway, I am learning my chords, not doing bad but......there must be an easier way for small digit people to hit "G"







Is there?


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Mark,

I've got small fingers, but practice enough and you will be fine. Ever seen Gilmours fingers? - looks like five fish fingers, but great guitarist.........









I played the drums as well for years, but a bugger to practice 'cos of the noise.

Sorry to interfere in your conflab with Rog.............


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

wait until you get onto Barre chords !

And don't even try some of the stuff the jazz guys get up to!

Stick with power chords, turn up the reverb and thrash away like mad. You know it makes sense.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I rent an industrial unit so drum noise is not a problem, not for me anyway









No doubt you are right, practice is the key, I hate giving in and am now on a mission to play guitar, I WILL do it


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Go for it mate..........

Use the trick I did 20 years ago. Choose a song you really like, get hold of the chords for it and just practice on that one. First track I learnt to play properly was sultans of swing, took bloody weeks and weeks, but was worth it........


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I have a comb and paper.


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

Stan ..... nice one !

Acoustic guitar here only ... none 'o that noisy 'lectric stuff









I don't play as often as i should now, but when you work in the guitar business you can get tired of the whole thing and just switch off


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Mark,

I too, have fairly small fingers as for G, it rather depends on which chord shape you choose to use.

Me? G is just F moved up two frets.

Garry,

What are the rythm chords for S of Swing?

Regards

Roger


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Rog,

I mainly play by ear, but I'll work them out for you tomorrow and post them for you. They are quite straight forward. The licks are a different matter.....


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> mainly play by ear


yes me too, Garry,plus I am partially tone deaf!!



> The licks are a different matter


You can say that again!! doubt I will ever get those....

Thanks for the offer re the chords...good luck.

Regards

Roger


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Roger,

Do you have access to a fax?.

If so, I'll fax it today.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I'll have em as well Gary







I was up till 3am last night mastering my first song.

Amazing Grace







pathetic, I know, my fingers are still hurting


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Looks like Hank Marvins safe for now.

Have you tried playing in front of the mirror Mark







? Its excellent for perfecting your facial expressions







.

I'm a terrible player. I mastered the scales but couldn't make anything interesting or original out of them. I had a really strong little pinkie by the end of it.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Mark,

If you can mail or pm a fax number to me, I'll send it to you.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

raketakat said:


> I'm a terrible player. I mastered the scales but couldn't make anything interesting or original out of them. I had a really strong little pinkie by the end of it.


Really







I have been using finger 4 like it says in the manual, no wonder I had problems. I'll try it your way tonight, if I'm no better the strong pinkie will come in handy


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Mark,

Trying to fax you, but no luck yet.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> Roger,
> 
> Do you have access to a fax?.


Sorry Garry, I dont have a fax.

Roger


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Rog and Mark,

Not having much success here, so try this.........

Go to: www. harmony - central.com.

Find the guitar tabs bit and then do a search for Dire Straits...

You will find several versions of the music and tab which you can print off + thousands of other tracks.

Let me know how you get on........









Sultans is harder to remember than to play.......









Shame we don't live closer, I could teach you it in a couple of hours..........


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Thanks Garry,

I'll take a look, I usually only want the rythm chords.....those lead tabs get me confused, cos I know bugger all!

Roger


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Rog,

It shows the rythm stuff as well - no probs.........


----------

